# Second Annual New England Spring Kick Off Rally



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lllleeettts get ready to RRRrraaaallllyyyy!!!

Well, things are beginning to shape up. If Chocorua ends up being the place, a new thread will be started. That thread will be owned by Tina, my DW. She was a bit miffed that I jumped in like this. But I know, as many of you do, that next year may be tough. Gas prices are not going to ease by the look of things and it's going to be expensive. The earlier plans are made and money set aside the better.

So it was my idea to plant the seed and get things rolling in the way of talk. Tina (Supermom) will be the P.O.C. ie Wagonmasterette!

Lets continue the discussion and get a good feel for what we'd like to do.

In the mean time I am waiting for an e-mail from CCV (Chocorua Camping Village) outlining the group details.

FAQ: 
1. Is there a group discount? Yes there is.
2. Do they accomodate big rigs? Yes they do. a good number of the sites will accomodate a 32BHDS or 5ver no problem
3. Is there activities for the kids? Yes Janet does a wonderful job with all sorts of things from movies to crafts to hikes. 
4. Is there a pool. Yes a small one, but nice.
5. Does the CG have WiFi? Yes and cable at most sites.
6. Boating? Fishing? Yes, yes!

Here is a link for you to look at....

Chocorua Camping Village

Eric


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I quess its safe to say that I will be three for three on missing New England rallies







Moose Hillock already has my money for that weekend.

John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ahhh sorry folks Danforth Bay no can do. Believe it or not....they are already booked! Okay Next suggestion!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey! Chocorua Camping Village in Tamworth, NH has a deal after Memorial day. Groups get a satuday night Bar-B-Que Chicken dinner with all the goodies and a Pancake breakfast Sunday morning! At a reduced rate!

????? What da ya think? Janet is going to send me a package via e-mail for us to review.

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Hey! Chocorua Camping Village in Tamworth, NH has a deal after Memorial day. Groups get a satuday night Bar-B-Que Chicken dinner with all the goodies and a Pancake breakfast Sunday morning! At a reduced rate!
> 
> ????? What da ya think? Janet is going to send me a package via e-mail for us to review.
> 
> Eric


Sounds great to us! Doesn't really matter WHERE we are - as long as we get to see all of our friends !!!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Chocorua sounds good to me. I've wanted to try it for years, but just never made it for one reason or another. We're in! What dates are we talking about?

Steve


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok weekend after Memorial day







now you have my attention. Maybe I can leave it in NH for the week so I don't have to drag the beast two weekends in a row.

John


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I was checking out the Chocorua website and found this...

6/8
~
6/10 Outback Weekend
Make boomerangs, learn about Australian wildlife and much more!


just thought that was a bit ironic! how funny would it be to have a caravan of OUTBACKS for outback weekend!

it sounds good, just let us know what dates...

here is the site Clicky Thing


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

That would be too funny. Outback, Sydney Outbacks. We should get a discount for that weekend. Its also my anniversary date. Let me ask DW..............................................................................
................................................................................
................................................................................
................................................................................
................................................................................
................................................................................
........................................................."sure why not"..............

John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Ok weekend after Memorial day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 John, CCV has allowed us to leave our Camper over the week before, at no charge. There could be a possibility they would do that. I will have to talk to Lee Spencer the owner. But it is a possibility.


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

Just let us know the exact dates, etc.. We are very interested in camping up in that area!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Ok weekend after Memorial day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 John, CCV has allowed us to leave our Camper over the week before, at no charge. There could be a possibility they would do that. I will have to talk to Lee Spencer the owner. But it is a possibility.[/quote]
The Wolfwood storage space is also available and its free.... You'd stil have to pull a little bit, but that hr or so would be better than all the way to your place. If we see an extra Outback in the field..well...we'll figure out that it's you (Really! There's plenty of room!! And advance notice or cancellation is NOT needed.)

btw, that offer stands for any of you who might be camping in this area before or after the Rally....whenever that may be.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Ok weekend after Memorial day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John, CCV has allowed us to leave our Camper over the week before, at no charge. There could be a possibility they would do that. I will have to talk to Lee Spencer the owner. But it is a possibility.[/quote]
The Wolfwood storage space is also available and its free.... You'd stil have to pull a little bit, but that hr or so would be better than all the way to your place. If we see an extra Outback in the field..well...we'll figure out that it's you (Really! There's plenty of room!! And advance notice or cancellation is NOT needed.)

btw, that offer stands for any of you who might be camping in this area before or after the Rally....whenever that may be.
[/quote]

Go ahead admit it Judster!! You're just lookin' for another Mini-Wolfwood pick up rally! I see through your "Store it here" ruse!"

Just admit it! Let the beer flow! Let the campfire songs ring! Party at Wolfies!!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Ok weekend after Memorial day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John, CCV has allowed us to leave our Camper over the week before, at no charge. There could be a possibility they would do that. I will have to talk to Lee Spencer the owner. But it is a possibility.[/quote]
The Wolfwood storage space is also available and its free.... You'd stil have to pull a little bit, but that hr or so would be better than all the way to your place. If we see an extra Outback in the field..well...we'll figure out that it's you (Really! There's plenty of room!! And advance notice or cancellation is NOT needed.)

btw, that offer stands for any of you who might be camping in this area before or after the Rally....whenever that may be.
[/quote]
Go ahead admit it Judster!! You're just lookin' for another Mini-Wolfwood pick up rally! I see through your "Store it here" ruse!"

Just admit it! Let the beer flow! Let the campfire songs ring! Party at Wolfies!!!!!!








[/quote]

There's a problem with that? Shall I raise







now?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

[/quote]

There's a problem with that? Shall I raise







now?

[/quote]

Ahhhh No No! Ahhaha! No problem here! Nope just fine here...yup everythings good! Keep the stick in the closet. Ahem.









She's still evil!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for the offers and I may just bo that but its still early yet and hopefully next year will go better. We had a record of 8 cancelled trips







with lost deposits and 8 actually went on.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll just let the planning division of the hatcity family handle all the travel plans.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

fredr said:


> Just let us know the exact dates, etc.. We are very interested in camping up in that area!


Will Do!!

Eric


----------

